# [SOLVED] Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager



## philoakey (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello,
I'm not sure where to post this, but as I am running Win XP, I thought here would do.
It's a small problem, basically I previously ran Internet Download Manager on my pc, but have since then tried to delete it. I have deleted it using add/remove programs in Control Panel. But, when I try to click on a link to download a file, I get a yellow page with an error message saying.. Cannot Transfer The Download To IDM... Error 0x80040154.

I am running Windows XP Home Edition, 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600.

Hope you can help, many thanks.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Hi philoakey and welcome to TSF. :wave:

First of all try the solution on this page http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/support/faq.html#reg8

Look for this part which should be near the top of the page.



> If you have problems with removing an older version of IDM, download and run this program to remove the integration into browsers. Then just delete IDM folder.


Hope this helps, if not please feel free to post back....I have one or two more ideas how I could help. Good luck. :smile:


----------



## philoakey (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Thanks for the reply.
Unfortunately, that didn't work, when I ran the uninstall program it gave me a message that I am ready to uninstall IDM and my pc needs to reboot. After reboot I was getting the same problem as before.
I tried to "open" the uninstall program and get the following message...
Could not set current directory in WinMain. Access is denied.. Error ID.. 5


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Hello again,

Sorry if it seems like i'm suggesting the obvious but I actually had a download manager on this pc ( not mine ) and it seemed difficult to get rid of properly to the point where I asked for advice on another site I am affiliated with and to cut a long story short it seems that all I had to do was a search of my computer for all files containing the name of the program and deleting them. If you would like to try that and in the meantime i'll do further research into your problem and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## philoakey (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Thanks again, I did that before but have just found another entry which I must have missed before. I have deleted that.
There are entries such as ...HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ISDownloadManager.Files.
Is this anything to do with IDM and is it safe to delete?.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Please accept my apologies, not been able to access a pc for a few days. I will continue to look for a solution to your problem but please let me know if you solved it already. :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Hello again. :smile: Please excuse me but I have been offline for almost a year and i'm a little rusty. It would appear that I had not actually got rid of the download manager that was present on this computer. I know this because when I tried to download a program, the download manager option still appeared in the drop down list.

I have now disposed of the offending program by performing another search of my computer but this time clicked on "more advanced options" then ticked the box which says " search hidden files and folders" and deleted several files which were still present. That seems to have done the trick. Restarted the pc, then attempted another program download and the download manager tab is not present in the drop down list.

Please let me know if this method works for you.

Your last post suggests that you may be thinking of deleting files from your registry. My experience to date suggests that I should not advise you on such matters. The registry is, or can be, a dangerous place to be and you should be very careful in this area unless very experienced in such matters.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

I would stay out of the registry unless you know for sure what you are doing. 

Personally, I would try reinstalling the download manager, then using the tool Deejay linked to earlier to remove it.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

What browser do you use ? What version ? 

if reinstalling then uninstalling IDM fails you should also check the browser's add-ons/plugins settings, you may be able to deactivate IDM from there. In IE it's under tools => manage add-ons. In Firefox it's under tools => extensions (check the extensions and plugins tabs).


----------



## philoakey (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Delete Internet Download Manager*

Thanks for your advice guys.
I finally found a way to delete IDM completely. I use Opera amongst others and found a link to the plug-ins Opera uses and then searched for the files and just deleted them.
Once again, I appreciate your help and advice.


----------

